

The First Hand-Painted Films - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/the-phantasmagoria-of-the-first-hand_painted-films-rd

======
mtrn
I was amazed, when I found out about a Polish filmmaker, Julian Antonisz, who
has been building his own equipment to create short films. He invented or re-
invented a technique called _non-camera_.

> The idea of the technique was to paint or scratch the images directly onto
> the movie tape instead of using a camcorder. Usually one second of movie
> uses 24 frames. For example, his debut film Phobia 1967, lasts 11 minutes.
> 660 seconds times 24 frames gives us 15,840 images that had to be painted.

~~~
pawelk
My favourite of his shorts, "Jak Działa Jamniczek" ("How does a dachshund
work"):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r16GL3N4PdM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r16GL3N4PdM)

